# Gyms near JBR



## smita (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello,

I just moved into JBR, and am new to dubai. I'm looking into Gym memberships and am wondering what all options there are. I know there is a fitness first in Ibn Battuta, but I don't have a car yet. Are there any other options closer to JBR? I had been running, but with the heat starting to creep in, I would like something indoors.

Also what are the prices? Are they offering any discounts right now? or special deals? 

Any advice would be great!


----------



## jatwani (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey, 

I have heard that the JBR gym is not going to be up and running for another year, why dont you possibly look for something close to your work place, if you work in Media City or somewhere on Sheikh Zayed there are some places you can go to workout. There is a fitness first in the Bravia Suites in Media City.


----------



## mozza21 (Apr 2, 2009)

smita said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just moved into JBR, and am new to dubai. I'm looking into Gym memberships and am wondering what all options there are. I know there is a fitness first in Ibn Battuta, but I don't have a car yet. Are there any other options closer to JBR? I had been running, but with the heat starting to creep in, I would like something indoors.
> 
> ...


I think there's a Fitness First gym at Dubai Marina, not 100% sure, but im pretty sure its there.


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

mozza21 said:


> I think there's a Fitness First gym at Dubai Marina, not 100% sure, but im pretty sure its there.


There isn't a Fitness First in the Marina. Nearest are FF Platinum at Media City and FF at Ibn Battuta. Both 5 minutes by car.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

There's a Gym in Marine Mall


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Helios said:


> There's a Gym in Marine Mall


What's it called and do you know where in the mall it is???


----------



## Easy Rider (Oct 23, 2008)

If you want my opinion, gyms are a complete waste of your money. If you want to run, swim, ride a bicycle, you can do it in Dubai Marina or at the beach. If you're more into body building, just get a mat and a cheap set of dumbbells and check out a couple of exercise on you tube, you'll get the best work out ever.


----------



## mozza21 (Apr 2, 2009)

Easy Rider said:


> If you want my opinion, gyms are a complete waste of your money. If you want to run, swim, ride a bicycle, you can do it in Dubai Marina or at the beach. If you're more into body building, just get a mat and a cheap set of dumbbells and check out a couple of exercise on you tube, you'll get the best work out ever.


Thats true as I do the same lol, but some people prefer the social aspect of it and people get motivated in different ways


----------



## Easy Rider (Oct 23, 2008)

mozza21 said:


> some people prefer the social aspect of it


Lol, then go to the beach in front of JBR, can guarantee you 100% the "social" aspect! Got there once you're fit enough though, other wise you could get some pretty "antisocial' reactions!


----------

